# exercise - Electric remote control car?



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know if this is the correct section of this forum, but I figure health involves exercise, too.

I like a dog that has been allowed to express it's energy. Further, it is nice if the owner doesn't _have_ to break a big sweat while exercising the dog.

Has anyone noticed the new, electric remote control cars at hobby shops? They are fast, agile, and can manage bumpy terrain without toppling. These things are built tough, too. They aren't like those things you buy at Wal-Mart.

I'm thinking that this device would be an excellent way to exercise a dog. Attach a light, floppy, fuzzy "tail" to the back of the thing... get it ahead of the dog... and let the chase begin!

Meanwhile, the owner can remain utterly sedentary. 

Has anyone see this idea in action? It seems perfect if you've got the kind of dog that would go for it.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

ohbehave said:


> I don't know if this is the correct section of this forum, but I figure health involves exercise, too.
> 
> I like a dog that has been allowed to express it's energy. Further, it is nice if the owner doesn't _have_ to break a big sweat while exercising the dog.
> 
> ...



I did that one christmas with my shih tzu Koda due to the fact it is too cold on his paws to be walked in the winter, he was scared at first but in days he loved it.
I did it for maybe a month when I noticed he became a little obessive with anything that looked like the pom pom that was dragged by the car so I ended that game fast.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Terriers love to chase R/C cars. Some dogs like to chase lasers, just like cats. Some dogs couldn't care less about either...

Some dogs love to chase bubbles....

Some online catalog sells a tennis ball dogtoss machine...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Works for cows...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA-ST8nXl4U


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder if this could be a big seller? An Remote Controlled (RC) buggy that is designed for the specific duty of dog chase/exercising: fun for the owner and crazy exercise for a dog 

If the dog does happen to be koo koo for the RC buggy, it would make it easier to exercise an otherwise distracted dog. 

I envision a small fur toy that would detach from the buggy when caught.

It could take off as a new kind of lure coursing activity, too


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

ohbehave said:


> I wonder if this could be a big seller? An Remote Controlled (RC) buggy that is designed for the specific duty of dog chase/exercising: fun for the owner and crazy exercise for a dog


I would buy one, LOTS of times we've stared at the RC cars but can't find one (that isn't a fortune) that would hold up to being caught  They all seem to have little tiny breakable pieces that would be a nightmare. We've stuck with the laser since it guaranteed it won't choke her or cause a blockage heh....


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm seeing very robust looking vehicles in the $300 to $450 price range. These have a higher ground clearance, shock absorbers, knobby tires....some with 4 wheel drive... and enough speed to get well ahead of any but the most extremely fast dog (35mph).

Granted, the cars wouldn't tolerate a full dog assault, but my vision would require that the dog pursue some sort of light weight fuzzy toy that is supported somewhere over the back wheels.

Once caught, the fuzzy thing breaks away from the vehicle.


----------



## racer (Mar 28, 2010)

in the winter a guy brought 1 and had run along the fence line of the dog park my female rottie love to chase up and down the fence line until the batteries went dead it sure did wear her out


----------



## sprinkles8986 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: exercise - Electric remote control car? WE do it with ROTTIES!!!*

We have been using this exact methodology with our 85 and 95lb adult Rottweilers! We us the traxxas Slash and for the record, it DOES have the Torque and CAN handle a full on dog attack! Kyland, our 95lb male, catches "Truckie" from time to time. He shakes it slings it, etc and it keeps on going!!! These trucks are built SUPER tough!!! People use them for jumping, rock crawling, etc. Very rarely does anything break off, and as for it being destroyed by the dogs...Repairs are CHEAP!!! 

Basically every part on these things are orderable and usually available at any good Traxxas dealer Hobby shop! Most basic pieces run under $10, of course things like tires and new bodies run a little more, but replacing them is rare!!! 

Kyland had dented the truck body a few times and we just unclip it, pop it back out and it is good to go! We are wasnting to get a video clip up of them doing this, but my hubby had to go get parts today because Kyland broke an axle last night (Only a $10 fix). We are working to train him like out female Meia that when it stop Bark DON'T Bite!!!! This will take some training but soon he'll stop assualting my truck!


----------



## sprinkles8986 (May 15, 2012)

*Re: exercise - Electric remote control car? WE do it with ROTTIES!!!*

We are planning on adding a velcro attachment to the back bumper with a Lure attached with opposite velcro, we are just not sure if we can retrain the to the lure over the truck...


----------



## Andy456 (Feb 27, 2013)

I suggest you that give them remote control car because if you buy remote control car then you dont need to buy twice for each, your nephews will enjoy this product a lot and it also wil save your budgte.I have "Coche RC Eléctrico "Flying Fish 2" BMW SKU: H94163BMW" and have a great experince with it.These are specifications of this one: 
Height: 112mm
Length: 360mm
Width: 200mm
Transmission: 6:1
Hint: 195mm
Its price is just € 94,99.

Regards.
Andy.


----------



## runner2 (Apr 1, 2013)

No offense but we don't need more "sedentary" dog owners... With 66% of Americans being either "Clinically Overweight" or "Clinically Obese" already we need MORE to run and walk with animals rather than sit on their butts here....


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

We "need" many things, I suppose (people need to save their money, laugh more, exercise more, eat right, etc. etc.)

In the mean time, if a person wants to live decadently, have at it..... but a happy dog is what I'm thinking.

Incidentally, I'm probably in the top 1% of Americans in terms of fitness (although that might not be saying much!). 6 foot tall and 169 lbs and live rather vigorously

However, a person might have a cold/flu.... or have worked all day at a blue collar job... or have a temporary or permanent injury... and would love to creatively think of ways to give their dog an incredible energy and brain outlet when they get home.


----------



## ohrocy (Oct 28, 2010)

ohbehave said:


> However, a person might have a cold/flu.... or have worked all day at a blue collar job... or have a temporary or permanent injury... and would love to creatively think of ways to give their dog an incredible energy and brain outlet when they get home.


Agreed. I am definitely 'in shape', and we do plenty of active things together... but I work at a hospital... on my feet... and if it's busy enough, I don't sit once during a shift. Those are the days that I would _love_ something like this. Going home after a busy 8-10 hour shift to a hyperactive herding mutt that wants a 3+ mile run? HAHAHA. No.


----------



## runner2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, good point! I stand corrected... I may look at one now and hit the gym 5 times (late nights) a week.. I was wrong..



ohbehave said:


> We "need" many things, I suppose (people need to save their money, laugh more, exercise more, eat right, etc. etc.)
> 
> In the mean time, if a person wants to live decadently, have at it..... but a happy dog is what I'm thinking.
> 
> ...


----------

